# Verschicken von E-Mails über Telnet. Auslesen der Queue



## vNeumann (23. September 2009)

Hallo! Versuche gerade via telnet E-Mails über SMTP zu versenden. Klappt auch prima. Die Ausgabe bei mir im Terminal sieht wie folgt aus:

```
dhcp100:~ vNeumann$ telnet stmp.host.com 25 
Trying 83.66.65.200...
Connected to stmp.host.com.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 stmp.host.com ESMTP Postfix
helo stmp.host.com
250 stmp.host.com
mail from:<email@host.de>
250 2.1.0 Ok
rcpt to:<rcptemail@host.de>
250 2.1.5 Ok
data
354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
Testemail...
....
.
250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A41E31FC209A
```

Hab ich irgendeine Möglichkeit nachzusehen, ob das E-Mail erfolgreich übermittelt wurde, oder ob es inzwischen schon gesendet wurde? Es steht ja nur da: 


```
250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A41E31FC209A
```

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2009)

Hallo vNeumann,

der SMTP-Dialog, den du gepostet hast, ist soweit korrekt - mehr allerdings bekommst du als "Client" auch nicht zu sehen. Ob die Email sich noch in der Queue des Servers befindet oder schon gesendet wurde, kannst du nur über die servereigenen Logs herausfinden (Postfix: mailq bzw. /var/log/mail.*).

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

